# The Great Gatsby



## Banzai (Jul 28, 2006)

For my English course next year I have to read F. Scott Fitzgerald's "The Great Gatsby". Whilst I am waiting to get hold of a copy of this book, I


----------



## Stewart (Jul 28, 2006)

With any luck, I'm going to read it tomorrow. It's one of those books I've wanted to read but I wasn't in one of the classes that read it at school.


----------



## BillyLiar (Jul 28, 2006)

i just re-read it a last week. awesome book, i'm getting through 'tender is the night' now.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Jul 29, 2006)

Never heard of it, although I hate the books the schools force you to read for courswork ect. They are always crap, so I probably wouldn;t enjoy it anyway. No offence, lol


----------



## mandax (Jul 29, 2006)

I had to read it for school, and I liked it!  And that doesn't happen very often ...


----------



## JoshuaOst (Jul 29, 2006)

Fantasy of You said:
			
		

> Never heard of it, although I hate the books the schools force you to read for courswork ect. They are always crap, so I probably wouldn;t enjoy it anyway. No offence, lol


 How have you not heard of _The Great Gatsby_?  It's one of the greatest books of all time!  And I would have to disagree with you, _The Catcher In The Rye, 1984, _and_ Of Mice and Men _(just to name a few) were all great books that I had to read for school.


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Jul 29, 2006)

> JoshuaOst's words


Not to mention Ender's Game, now that it's become school reading material at least where I come from.


----------



## DrKilljoy (Jul 29, 2006)

Incredibly good book.
One of the best books I've ever read. I saw the movie (the one with Robert Redford) after I read the book and I'll have to say, the movie wasn't to bad.
I'd recomend the book to anybody.


----------



## Banzai (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok, I finished reading it sometime this afternoon, and yes I thought it was very good. The begining seemed a little rambling, but I've known worse, and the characters were fantastically developed, especially Gatsby.


----------



## John Allen (Aug 7, 2006)

*Amen!*

Let me just add my voice to those who have praised "The Great Gatsby." What a masterpiece in regards to structure and manipulation of time. And while it would be considered a suspense novel, it certainly grips you and makes you want to know who Gatsby really is. 

And the prose is so lyrical. How about the description of the lawn "racing" to the house, over fences, and, whimsically becoming ivy, running up the side of the house...? Fitzgerald could really write...My favorite Fitzgerald story: "The Lees of Happiness" (where he creates an incredibly bittersweet mood)...and my favorite comic Fitzgerald story: "The Camel's Back."


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Aug 7, 2006)

It was very good. I liked it a lot. its a boring beginning but gets much better. all the love is great.Seriously i did just put in a spoiler. Don't read it.  



Spoiler



The murders at the end were so surprising...I liked it a lot.


As for schools who make you read books, not ALL of them are bad. And if you don't try new things you won't find anything else to read.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 7, 2006)

_Age of Innocence_ was one of the worst books I'd ever read. _The Great Gatsby_ took similar subject material and turned it into one of the best books ever written. Good book, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Fitzgerald is the sexy.


----------



## JP Wagner (Aug 7, 2006)

the great gatsby is a masterpeice, one of my 10 favorite, which isnt easy considering how much i read.


----------



## Wilderness (Aug 7, 2006)

Im currently studying it for my yr 12 literature class. 
I havent finished reading it yet, but so far it is a piece of literary genius. 

Lani


----------



## Banzai (Aug 7, 2006)

aliceedelweiss said:
			
		

> As for schools who make you read books, not ALL of them are bad. And if you don't try new things you won't find anything else to read.


 
I wholeheartedly agree; if it wasn't for school, I never would have read "The crucible", which is brilliant. And whilst I did think that Great Expectations was trully awful, I have since realised that it was mostly due to the fact that we only read 3 (not even consecutive) chapters for coursework


----------

